# Freestyle shooters, help me finish out my PCE



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm shooting a 30" front and 12.25" side Doinker Fatty, a Shibuya Ultima CPX520 with the Shibuya 29mm scope housing and a 4x lens. Rest is personal preference, some guys like a blade, others like a drop away, as long as it has micro tune (as the Hamskea does) you shouldn't have much of a problem at all. I've used the Achieve, and it's a great sight, I just prefer the Shibuya. 

I switched to a 10º angled front disconnect from B-Stinger, and it actually made a big difference in the way my bow held for me. I'm using a KTech side bar mount, and really like it. Set it, tighten the bolts, and it doesn't move. 

Another thing you might consider adding to the PCE is the ArcTec CPR, Jesse Broadwater uses one on his bows. I installed one on my Dominator and it made a noticeable difference in cam lean and riser torque at anchor.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If your DL is 28" why did you order it with 27.5" cams? I shoot 27.5" cams to get 27.75" and if you can get to 28" unless you change the string lengths your probably not going to like the draw cycle on that thing.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Brown Hornet said:


> If your DL is 28" why did you order it with 27.5" cams? I shoot 27.5" cams to get 27.75" and if you can get to 28" unless you change the string lengths your probably not going to like the draw cycle on that thing.


Same question. Maybe time to change your order. If your DL is 28", get the 4.0 cams and work from there. You'll probably be under-spined with the 570's with your DL even below 60 lbs.

Agree with ElMuchoHombre on the angled cable slide recommendation. I used a Bearfoot archery angled rod and at 15 yards it moved the POI almost 5".


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

Read quite a few posts here on AT before buying and all of them said buy 1/2" short as PCEs with spiral-Xs come in long. Checked with my coach, he also suggested 1/2" short and confirmed it with the owner of the pro shop where I ordered it. Have 3 Hoyt's all of them came in 3/16" to 5/16" long. Nuts & Bolts says you can adjust +/- 1/4" with the string, so I'm thinking I should be able to get to 28" taking out some twists. If I'm wrong, I'll end up buying 28" cams.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I also like to run my cams a little long, I like the extra letoff and slightly longer valley yet still maintain that solid wall


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Strodav said:


> Read quite a few posts here on AT before buying and all of them said buy 1/2" short as PCEs with spiral-Xs come in long. Checked with my coach, he also suggested 1/2" short and confirmed it with the owner of the pro shop where I ordered it. Have 3 Hoyt's all of them came in 3/16" to 5/16" long. Nuts & Bolts says you can adjust +/- 1/4" with the string, so I'm thinking I should be able to get to 28" taking out some twists. If I'm wrong, I'll end up buying 28" cams.


I've heard the same thing, but have owned an Alpha Burner and PCE with Spiral X cams. At 27" both were within an 1/8". You can get 1/4" long from a Spiral X, but I'd would have liked you to shoot one before you decided. Not always an option though. Both the 3.5 and 4.0 are in the same cam family so at least no string or cable change. Either way you'll end up with one the best cams ever produced for target archery.


----------

